# my second build - OTI popping rod



## andrew whitman (Apr 14, 2009)

I really dont like long rods as i had a 9' daiko and it was to much for me. i decided on the 7'6 OTI 50lb blank. I have to flexcoat the butt right above the winding check and it will be ready to fish. I casted lures from 1.5oz to 4oz and it was a dream to use. very fulfilling making it myself! This should handle any tuna i come across here in the gulf. i decided against the new fuji K series guides because this would make a great long jigging rod also. any feedback will only help my future builds. thanks

***BTW the Matagi gunmetal color is a spot on match for the fuji mnsg guides.




























needs to be finished but...


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome work!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Andrew, that is awesome. Its time for you to come over here and try it out!!!


----------



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

Sweet looking rod. Just done with my first. Wish I had a camera to take so pictures. Family went on spring break and I did not. Again nice job!


----------



## what next? (Apr 8, 2010)

that looks great!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

P,R,O. i loveeee the first picture. usually when i build rods i just take a picture in the grass somewhere. awesome work


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

That is a very nice wrap. Not really the colors I might pick, but you did a great job on the wrap.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

That is bad ass. I like the colors.


----------

